# An interesting use of plywood



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

My daughter sent me this link because she knows that I'm a woodworking hobbyist. A great video but you might want to turn down the music. It's entitled " 19" Geodesic sphere made with birch plywood". He has a pretty interesting miter saw setup too. I went to his website and checked out his inventory. A ball similar to the one in this video sells in the $1,800 range. I don't want one.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty nice setup for doing that particular job. I'm surprised there would be that much of a market for something like that, especially at that price point.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I’ll be dammed , all those patterns end up naturally from the plywood layers ? Kind of neat imo


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool, I like the small one better


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

What an odd niche. I guess if you have everything else this might make a good conversation piece.


----------

